# Glassfish Deployment-Problem unter Eclipse



## mike128 (4. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in JavaEE und möchte JSF mal testen. Dabei erhalte ich beim Deployen meines Codes unter Eclipse folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
cannot Deploy onlineshop-war
deploy is failing=Error occurred during deployment: Exception while loading the app : CDI deployment failure:WELD-001408: Unsatisfied dependencies for type Customer with qualifiers @Default
  at injection point [BackedAnnotatedField] @Inject private de.java2enterprise.onlineshop.RegisterController.customer
  at de.java2enterprise.onlineshop.RegisterController.customer(RegisterController.java:0)
. Please see server.log for more details.
```

Mein Code ist sehr simpel:
Customer.java:

```
package de.java2enterprise.onlineshop.model;

public class Customer {
	private String email;
	private String password;
}
```

registerController.java:

```
package de.java2enterprise.onlineshop;

import java.io.Serializable;
import javax.enterprise.context.RequestScoped;
import javax.inject.Named;
import javax.inject.Inject;
import de.java2enterprise.onlineshop.model.*;


@Named
@RequestScoped
public class RegisterController {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	@Inject
	private Customer customer;
	
	public Customer getCustomer(){
		return customer;
	}
	
	public void setCustomer (Customer customer){
		this.customer = customer;
	}

	public String persist(){
		return "/index.xhtml";
	}
}
```

Ich rufe das im View z.B. so auf:

```
<h:inputText value = "#{registerController.customer}">
			</h:inputText>
```

Damit er das compiliert, musste ich die Library cdi-api.jar explizit einbinden, vielleicht hat das damit etwas zu tun. 

Jemand eine Idee? Würde mich freuen


----------

